# HDR in the Desert (4)



## McNugget801 (May 11, 2010)

I spend a lot of time hiking, camping, and shooting photos in the desert... Here are a few images from last weeks trip.


----------



## robertwsimpson (May 11, 2010)

cool pics.  The first one I like with the HDR... The others, I think would be good single exposure shots... Nice work though!


----------



## Houghwya (May 11, 2010)

I like the way the sky looks in all of these photos. It's very pleasing to my eyes


----------



## candyman7 (May 11, 2010)

nice work the first photo is awesome


----------



## Brick (May 11, 2010)

Houghwya said:


> I like the way the sky looks in all of these photos. It's very pleasing to my eyes



Agreed, good clouds.

Third one is my favorite.  Fourth one is really good too, unfortunate luck with the lens flare though.


----------



## Bynx (May 21, 2010)

Id replace the sky in each image with one of the original shots. It shouldnt be that difficult, especially all but the first. While the clouds look good, the blue is just too indigo to look natural.


----------



## fokker (May 23, 2010)

These look excellent, #1 and #3 in particular.


----------



## altitude604 (May 23, 2010)

first one is awesome!

probably one of the best HDR shots i've seen so far actually.


----------



## ClarkKent (May 23, 2010)

Wow...great images.  Best ones I have seen in a while


----------



## pbelarge (May 23, 2010)

I love old vehicles, I like the way you treated this one.

I also like #3. 



It would be nice to see these in a larger size.


----------



## abc123_4 (May 26, 2010)

have a good trip :meh:

first photo is great with HDR


----------



## da1nonlymikeo (May 27, 2010)

these f*cking rock!


----------



## Professional (May 28, 2010)

Sorry i waited long time to say it: "Wonderful shots"!!!


----------

